# Wie gebe ich PC-Kentnisse in meinem Lebenslauf an?



## PhoenixEX (20. Juni 2016)

Hallo Leute,

kurze Frage
Bewerbe mich gerade als Werkstudent bei einer größeren Firma
Ich habe jetzt unter EDV Kentnisse geschrieben, dass ich mich halt mit Word und Excel auskenne

Fragen:
1.Gehören dazu auch Programmierkentnisse wie C, C++ und Java?

2.Wie kann ich in einem Wort sagen, dass ich mich auch mich PC Zusammenstellungen auskenne also mit Hardware Zusammenstellung
Gibt es dafür einen Fachbegriff?
Oder soll ich das lieber unter der Kategorie Hobbies schreiben?
Danke
MfG


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (20. Juni 2016)

Programmierkenntnisse würde ich mit Word und Excel auflisten, das ist ja dann doch etwas mehr als der 0815 ann EDV kann. Andererseits, wenn es bei der Stelle nicht gebraucht wird, bzw keine Aussicht besteht diese Fähigkeiten anzuwenden, kannst du das auch weglassen.

Zum Thema Hardwareschrauberei: Wenn Kenntnisse in dem Bereich gewünscht sind, hinter/unter EDV, Hardwarezusammenstellung o.ä.


----------



## Flipbo219 (20. Juni 2016)

Hi  
Also Programmierkenntnisse würde ich je nach Stelle auf jeden Fall reinschreiben.  
Hardware Kentnisse würde ich vielleicht so reinschreiben: gute Kenntnisse im Zusammenbau/Funktion der PC Hardware 

Wenn du noch mit irgendeinem 'besonderen' Programm umgehen kannst, könntest du das auch reinschreiben.

Für was für eine Stelle/Funktion bewirbst du dich denn? 



Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seeefe (20. Juni 2016)

iHusoo91 schrieb:


> 2.Wie kann ich in einem Wort sagen, dass ich mich auch mich PC Zusammenstellungen auskenne also mit Hardware Zusammenstellung
> Gibt es dafür einen Fachbegriff?
> Oder soll ich das lieber unter der Kategorie Hobbies schreiben?
> Danke
> MfG



Meine Vorposter haben eigentlich schon alles gesagt. 

Nur zu dem Punkt wollte ich noch was schreiben. 

Wie genau meinst du das jetzt? Meinst du du kennst dich mit der Hardware aus aka Funktionsweisen etc. oder in dem Sinne das du einfach nur weißt welche Komponenten gut zusammenpassen? 

Ersteres würde ich vielleicht unter Hobbys als PC-Bastler oder Schrauber, Tüftler aufführen? (wenn überhaupt) 
Bei zweitem würde ich es komplett weglassen. Kann mir nicht vorstellen inwiefern das in einem Lebenslauf nützlich sein kann. 

Wenn du natürlich auf eine Stelle aus bist die sich darum kümmert neue PC zusammenzustellen, dann würd ich das aber sowieso ins Anschreiben packen


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (20. Juni 2016)

Flipbo219 schrieb:


> Für was für eine Stelle/Funktion bewirbst du dich denn?



Bei Werksstudenten auf jedenfall eine für die verrichtete Arbeit unterbezahlte


----------



## PhoenixEX (20. Juni 2016)

Also bewerbe ich bei Sanofi in Frankfurt
Das ist ne weltweit bekannte Pharmaindustrie die jedoch auch Informatiker für das Sommersemester suchen und dafür wollte ich mich bewerben um mehr Taschengeld zu verdienen
Ich studiere ja Informatik somit wäre die Frage (da es ja im meiner Bewerbung bereits steht) ob es notwendig ist zu erwähnen das ich C, C++ und Java und MYSQL  kann
Denn das das gleiche wie wenn ich mich auf deutsch bewerbe und hier aufgewachsen bin und dennoch  unter Sprachen "deutsch" schreibe

Also was ich mit Hardware zusamenstellung meinte ist halt das was ich hier im forum gelernt habe
Das ich selbst weiss, wie ich einen PC zusammenstelle etwas einbaue etc


EDIT:
Ich kenne mich auch mit rooten und jailbreaken aus
Ich weiss nicht ob ich mich damit wirklich beliebt mache aber ist das eventuell auch ein + um es in meinem Lebenslauf zu erwähnen?
wenn ja, wie sollte ich es formulieren?

Gute Kentnisse mit Android und IOS Geräten
Klingt bissi komisch aber ich habe mir mal sagen lassen,d ass man soviel wie möglich in seinem Lebenslauf erwähnen sollte


----------



## Turbo1993 (20. Juni 2016)

Ich habe bei meinen Bewerbungen etwas differenziert. Programmiersprachen, wie C, C++ und Java gehen eigentlich immer. Und je nach Stelle kann man dann noch Kenntnisse in Frameworks/Programmiertechniken, wie ich zum Beispiel für ein Berufspraktikum mit Schwerpunkt Parallelisierung angegeben habe, dass ich Kenntnisse über OpenMP, MPI, CUDA ... habe.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Juni 2016)

iHusoo91 schrieb:


> Ich studiere ja Informatik somit wäre die Frage (da es ja im meiner Bewerbung bereits steht) ob es notwendig ist zu erwähnen das ich C, C++ und Java und MYSQL


Damit kannst Du aber viele Sprachen nicht. Das ist doch die gute alte Firma Hoechst, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Je größer die Firma, desto älter die Programm. Bereite Dich schon mal darauf vor, hier und da auch Cobol zu stoßen. 
Ich würde es in eine Zeile schreiben:

Überschrift:
Softwarekenntnisse
- alle beherrschten Programmiersprachen
- alle sonstigen Programme

Den Hardwaremist unter Hobbies oder so ....


----------



## PhoenixEX (20. Juni 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Damit kannst Du aber viele Sprachen nicht. Das ist doch die gute alte Firma Hoechst, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Je größer die Firma, desto älter die Programm. Bereite Dich schon mal darauf vor, hier und da auch Cobol zu stoßen.
> Ich würde es in eine Zeile schreiben:
> 
> Überschrift:
> ...



Leider lernen wir bei uns nur diese 4 Sprachen kann ja nix dafür 
Wobei da fällt mir ein wir in AlgDat hatte ich bissi Phyton und in Theorethische Infroamtik habe ich sogar bissi MIPS Programmierung gelernt
Kann ich ja gleich miteinbeziehen 
Aber danke dir


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Juni 2016)

iHusoo91 schrieb:


> ...Theorethische Infroamtik ...


Achte auf jeden Fall auf Tippfehler in der Bewerbung  

Klingt wie "terror ethische"


----------



## PhoenixEX (20. Juni 2016)

hahaha das sowieso 
tippe hier jedesmal zu schnell und merke das erst, wenn ich meinen text im nachhinein lese


----------

